# Buying a newer truck...Need Advice!



## snowman88 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been reading the posts and threads on here for the last couple years, and its been very helpful. I need some advice now as my business has expanded and it's time to upgrade and buy a second truck,. I'm considering to use this truck for both plowing and salting, but unsure on what I need in order to get the job done.

First of all, is it better to have a short or long box for a salter, I know guys that use both, but is it better to have a long box, if i had a choice. 

Also need to know if a 3/4 ton or 1 ton is better....or even a dually for that matter.

This truck is going to be used for my commercial contracts, no res....Im saving the res for my 1/2 ton Chev. I've decided to go with a Blizzard 810 power plow....and still undecided on the salt spreader.

Any advice would be very appreciated.

Thanx


----------



## brycam (Oct 15, 2010)

Id go on the blizzard website and see what trucks they recomend for that plow.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you already said it. It sounds like you need a 1 ton dually.


----------



## snowman88 (Oct 15, 2010)

The local Blizzard and Western dealers both suggested using a 1 ton would be better in the long run....however they both told me that a dually is not necessary and that i'd be okay with srw.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

longbed, 1 ton and SRW


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

If your plowing and sanding a long wheel base (i.e crew cab long bed truck) is going to distribute the weight a little better but with the longer wheel base u lose mobility. a dually will also help with the weight of the sander. Ive been told in the past that a 2500HD is the equivilent of a 3500 or damn close....i dont no the hard core fax on that. But realize that having a 3500 is not going to hurt anything. It all comes down to how much of a bill you want to foot in hopes that you will get a good return on your investment.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Ford F-350 Extended Cab/Long Bed SRW.


----------



## snowman88 (Oct 15, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a Ford F-350 crew cab....still debating on SRW or DRW.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you are looking at a truck like that then i wouldnt worry about the wieght of the sander...It should handle it just fine. as well as the plow at the same time. might suggest getting some timbrens or whatever they are called.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

snowman88;1089491 said:


> I was thinking of getting a Ford F-350 crew cab....still debating on SRW or DRW.


That is a big truck to plow with. I'm not saying you can't do it but, a regular cab would be alot better for plowing. My friend had a 1989 Ford F-350 crew cab DRW and that thing was a pain just driving in town.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's the thing, if you're going to be doing just commercial accounts, you want a truck that is capable of doing the job yet still be able to turn and not need the length of a football field to do so. You're going to want a long bed truck as you're going to want to be able to salt/sand your lots without having to go back and reload every lot. With all that in mind, ideally, you want at least a 3/4 ton truck but a 1 ton would be better to carry the weight of a plow and a sander. I would also keep it as a regular cab. Timberins are a must so as not to bottom out your suspension and have an expensive break. If it is possible, I would go for a Dual rear wheel as it will distribute the weight better. Keep in mind, a truck with a full load of sand is very top heavy.

Now, what to get for a truck. Many here have said Ford, some say Chevy. Personally, I used to be a Chevy man until they went with IFS back in 1988. I'm now a Dodge guy. Regardless of what you decide, Dodge, Chevy, Ford, they're all decent trucks in the long run, it's all in how you maintain them.

If a DRW truck isn't with your budget at the moment, you can always convert it over at a later date. I have done this with trucks in the past and I'll tell you first hand, it's made a world of difference. Below is just an example of one of the conversion kits out there.

http://www.southwestwheel.com/dodgeconverion.htm


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mercer_me;1089548 said:


> That is a big truck to plow with. I'm not saying you can't do it but, a regular cab would be alot better for plowing. My friend had a 1989 Ford F-350 crew cab DRW and that thing was a pain just driving in town.


Not really, I've plowed with a CC/SB before and I actually prefer it for the weight distribution, noting of course that I don't have a salter. There is no way in hell I would plow with a CC/LB though, especially with a leaf sprung truck.

OP, also note which year you are thinking of, because most 99-04 Crew Cab diesels and Extended Cab diesels cannot run larger plows without running over the FGAWR. This changed in 05 with coil sprung front ends.


----------



## snowman88 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies so far....its been very helpful.

I think I'll be fine with regards to the FGAWR, as Im shopping around for F-350's in the 2006-08 range.
I think that going with a 1 ton truck is a better option for me considering that I'll be doing both plowing/salting with it. 

The weight distribution was a concern of mine and I think that a 1 ton would hold the weight much better. I didn't consider mobility being an issue, but thanks for the tips, cuz its something to keep in mind....maybe going with an ext cab would be better than the crew. Also getting a long box makes alot more sense, as i dont want to be wasting time with too many trips to the depot.

I have found some good deals in my area for 06-07 f-350's, but I've heard that these 6.0L diesels have the potential for some serious problems....for that reason, im now starting to look at the 08 models and the 6.4L, a bit more money, but atleast i wont be worrying about some costly breakdown....also, a buddy of mine suggested to go with a gas engine...not sure if its better or worse, maybe just his personal preference, but looking into this option as well.

Thanks again


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

2011 F450 dump bed with Western Wide-Out with a snow-ex salter tailgate

OR

2011 F350 ext cab long bed Western Wide-Out with a snow ex 8500 V box


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

if you have the money buy the dump, you can use it year round for landscaping (you do that right??)


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

hydro_37;1089180 said:


> longbed, 1 ton and SRW


Ford F-350 Powerstroke for me. A wideout on the front would be like awesome.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

snowman88;1090122 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies so far....its been very helpful.
> 
> I think I'll be fine with regards to the FGAWR, as Im shopping around for F-350's in the 2006-08 range.
> I think that going with a 1 ton truck is a better option for me considering that I'll be doing both plowing/salting with it.
> ...


oh geez another gas vs diesel debate  I know there is a HUGE thread on here about that somewhere.. I have read it several times haha but yeah IMO go with the diesel. My father and I both started out plowing with gas engines, but now we do not own a gas engine, all diesels. WAY better in every category, again IMO. if you get a dump with a gas engine it will be VERY underpowered, not my opinion but a fact :laughing: 
You will also burn through a lot more fuel in the gas than in the diesel engine.

But then again, in a huge diesel fan, id never plow with a gas engine again unless i had to


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Jguck25;1090569 said:


> oh geez another gas vs diesel debate  I know there is a HUGE thread on here about that somewhere.. I have read it several times haha but yeah IMO go with the diesel. My father and I both started out plowing with gas engines, but now we do not own a gas engine, all diesels. WAY better in every category, again IMO.* if you get a dump with a gas engine it will be VERY underpowered, not my opinion but a fact :laughing: *
> You will also burn through a lot more fuel in the gas than in the diesel engine.
> 
> But then again, in a huge diesel fan, id never plow with a gas engine again unless i had to




Somebody obviously didn't read the marathon thread. Ford has a dirty little secret up there sleeve, and it might just have 10 cylinders.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1090692 said:


> Somebody obviously didn't read the marathon thread. Ford has a dirty little secret up there sleeve, and it might just have 10 cylinders.


true.. but then it comes to the gas mileage factor, you can practically see the needle move down every time you accelerate with those things :laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Jguck25;1090694 said:


> true.. but then it comes to the gas mileage factor, you can practically see the needle move down every time you accelerate with those things :laughing:


Not this sh!t again...

Now I know you didn't read that thread. Fuel mileage will not pay for the cost of a diesel alone.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

no the difference will not pay up in the short run, but in the long run it will. when you get 20 mpg versus 10-12, it will add up significantly, not right away, but if you keep the truck for a few years then it will. and if you do much work in the summer the diesel is beneficial, with hauling and everything. this is just my opinion, I know it is much more expensive but IMO i would much rather go with the diesel engine.


----------



## Super D (Aug 31, 2010)

Everyone has good points to what they was said. I’ll give my input on the choice on buying a truck. I own a 2006 F350 CC-LB- DRW. First off as you can see from my pictures in my profile my truck is far from stock. Yes I have a programmer on it and other performance modifications done. I work at a dealership and I mostly sell trucks because I know how to help others decide what is going to get the job done the best with less money as possible. For those that think a crew cab eight foot bed is to long it really is not. The good part of having a crew or quad cab is for having your helpers with you. Also if you have gear that you want to stay dry or to help prevent the front half of your truck where you need to operate things from getting messy. 
The length of bed that you should go with for what you are doing is an eight foot bed. The reason I say that is if you have an eight foot bed you can carry a bigger salt spreader to have fewer fill up trips. Another good thing to do is having other tools with you like chains, straps shovels, tools and parts if something breaks down. So with an eight foot bed you can put things down the side of the bed with less chance of it falling out. I have a shallow tool box on the back to keep all that stuff in.
When it comes to having a DRW or SRW well a DRW gives you more of a stable ride and more payload. The slight down fall is sometimes the rear wheels might stay on top of the snow and not bite through. That’s where the SRW comes into play. With a good snow tire and weight the tire will get to the ground for better contact. 
Having a diesel over a gas, well torque says it all. You do get much better power and payload with a diesel over a gas. Some issues you may run into having a diesel are finding fuel and noise if you are in areas where that can cause a problem. I have read about the front weight on a few post about how some decide to get bigger plows cause of the gas engine lightens up the front end so they can use a heaver plow. Ok well that’s crazy why use a heaver plow on a truck that will have trouble carrying it and pushing heavy wet snow. Not to mention if you have a salt box. 
I have plowed for myself in developments rental companies, and residents. I never had a problem turning around at all. If you do get a newer truck the turning radius is by far so much better than the older trucks. But the only problem I did have was getting my plow to fit some driveways cause of how big it is. Basically I would tear their grass up so that’s when the snow blower came into use. 
Now the type of truck Ford, Chevy/ GMC, Dodge/ Ram (its called Ram for the heavy duty line now because the truck has no issue of selling.) Each one has its good points. The Ford has the locking hubs so if the air lockers go bad or get frozen or just not work you can get out and lock them up and keep on going. Dodge has the exhaust break for slowing down and warming up the truck (07<6.7- and up) and as well the ability to idle up the truck to keep it warm. The GM products have independent front end gives a better ride and control. Also with that type of front end the front tires does not wear as bad unlike the Ford and Ram with the solid front axel. The down fall to that truck is it sits low to the ground so with a plow it will bring it down more. 
Well hopefully with all this info you can decide what your needs are and issues you hope to overcome with this new truck you’re going to get.


----------



## snowman88 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies and advice....it really helped out alot. I finally made my decision and bought my new truck!!!....2009 Ford F-350, Crew Cab, SRW...I got an amazing deal on it with just less than 18k on it. Just picked it up last week and had my installs done yesterday....Blizzard 8100 power plow and went with a Snow Ex 7550. I might need a few extra trips to re-fill salt, but its only a 5min drive to the depot, within my route.

The countdown is on....both of my trucks are ready to go for the season!!
I'll post some pics soon....A really sweet looking truck!!


----------

